# black& white



## Buga (Jul 16, 2014)

Just finished ,right from the workshoop


http://i.Rule #2/1yvlLV6.jpg http://i.Rule #2/YZUZMnz.jpg http://i.Rule #2/Ebnn4wZ.jpg 

Best regards ,
Dario

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2014)

Very creative! I like it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow - Nice work Dario! Thats some excellent joinery. Like Kevin said super creative as a knife handle.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 16, 2014)

very cool


Dave


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 16, 2014)

That would make some interesting gun grips...

Great job!


----------



## Molokai (Jul 16, 2014)

Way cool, Dario.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 16, 2014)

Idk what's cooler your name or those scales


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 16, 2014)

looks like a jigsaw knife. Pretty cool design. I have not seen one like that.


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 16, 2014)

Not just the scales, the blade looks awesome as well.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 17, 2014)

Very nice Dario! I see lots of possibilities with that technique..


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2014)

That is very unique. Great design.


----------

